# Best books on decision making and following God's will?



## thistle93 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking for some books that touch on decision making and following God's will. Any recommendations? 
Would prefer ones from a reformed perspective becasue I do believe ones theology greatly impacts how one views making decisions and how to interpret and follow God's will. 
For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 22, 2015)

From a more obviously Reformed perspective: Kevin DeYoung, http://www.amazon.com/Just-Do-Something-Liberating-Approach/dp/0802458386

From a less obviously Reformed perspective but still helpful: Decision Making and the Will of God: A Biblical Alternative to the Traditional View:Amazon:Books


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 22, 2015)

Decision Making and the Will of God, by Garry Friesen, Multnomah, 1981. Available at Amazon. I read it years ago and recommend it.


----------



## waltongreen (Mar 22, 2015)

John MacArthur has a pretty short simple book: Found: God's Will (Booklet) 

It's pretty basic and mostly is a push back to the modern idea that God's still small voice is whispering his will to you. I found it helpful in realizing that I'm not going to miss God's plan for my life by going to the wrong college or marrying the wrong person or ______.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 23, 2015)

Good price for this:

http://www.amazon.com/Know-Gods-Crucial-Questions-Series-ebook/dp/B0038OMASA


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 23, 2015)

Mmm...I just can't decide...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 23, 2015)

I found this book to be very good. Steps for Guidance in the Journey of Life (9781870855662)


----------



## zsmcd (Mar 23, 2015)

"Just do something" is a great book. Also "The Call" by Os Guinness


----------



## kodos (Mar 23, 2015)

For a free (and very comprehensive) resource, check out the Westminster Larger Catechism. Start with the Third Petition of the Lord's Prayer.

*Q. 192 - What do we pray for in the third petition?
*A: In the third petition, (which is, Thy will be done in earth as it is in heaven, (Matt. 6:10) ) acknowledging, that by nature we and all men are not only utterly unable and unwilling to know and do the will of God, (Rom. 7:18, Job 21:14, 1 Cor. 2:14) but prone to rebel against his word, (Rom. 8:7) to repine and murmur against his providence, (Exod. 17:7, Numb. 14:2) and wholly inclined to do the will of the flesh, and of the devil: (Eph. 2:2) we pray, that God would by his Spirit take away from ourselves and others all blindness, (Eph. 1:17–18) weakness, (Eph. 3:16) indisposedness, (Matt. 26:40–41) and perverseness of heart; (Jer. 31:18–19) and by his grace make us able and willing to know, do, and submit to his will in all things, (Ps. 119:1,8,35–36, Acts 21:14) with the like humility, (Micah 6:8) cheerfulness, (Ps. 100:2, Job 1:21, 2 Sam. 15:25–26) faithfulness, (Isa. 38:3) diligence, (Ps. 119:4–5) zeal, (Rom. 12:11) sincerity, (Ps. 119:80) and constancy, (Ps. 119:112) as the angels do in heaven. (Isa. 6:2–3, Matt. 18:10)

And then review the section on the Law of God.

*Question 91
*What is the duty which God requireth of man?
The duty which God requireth of man, is obedience to his revealed will. (Rom. 12:1–2, Micah 6:8, 1 Sam. 15:22)

With a look at each of the Commandments (Q. 100-151). For instance, in the Tenth Commandment (chosen due to brevity) we find the following:
*Question 147*
What are the duties required in the tenth commandment?
The duties required in the tenth commandment are, such a full contentment with our own condition, (Heb. 13:5, 1 Tim. 6:6) and such a charitable frame of the whole soul toward our neighbour, as that all our inward motions and affections touching him, tend unto, and further all that good which is his. (Job 31:29, Rom. 12:15, Ps. 122:7–9, 1 Tim. 1:5, Esth. 10:3, 1 Cor. 13:4–7)

*Question 148*
What are the sins forbidden in the tenth commandment?
The sins forbidden in the tenth commandment are, discontentment with our own estate; (1 Kings 21:4, Esth. 5:13, 1 Cor. 10:10) envying (Gal. 5:26, James 3:14,16) and grieving at the good of our neighbour, (Ps. 112:9–10, Neh. 2:10) together with all inordinate motions and affections to any thing that is his. (Rom. 7:7–8, Rom. 13:9, Col. 3:5, Deut. 5:21)

You will find that the ethical teaching of the Larger Catechism is so comprehensive, that you will be able to spend a lifetime studying and applying it, so that with the Psalmist you will exclaim (Ps. 119:97), "Oh how I love your law, it is my meditation _all the day_"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 24, 2015)

Another recommendation for Decision Making and the Will of God by Gerry Friesen. There is a 2004 edition that is updated from the 1981 edition. Very comprehensive. You might also be interested in Decision Making and the Will of God by Greg Koukl, which is a resource from Stand to Reason that essentially summarizes the book by Freisen, with some of Greg's personal anecdotes and examples. Both are excellent.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 26, 2015)

I enjoyed the DeYoung book.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2015)

[h=1]Decision Making God's Way: A New Model for Knowing God's Will 
by Gary T. Meadors[/h]
From my Amazon review of the same: 



> Dr. Meadors has done an excellent job of outlining the Biblical method of decision making. I highly recommend this book to every Christian, but especially to Pastors! The reading is easy yet thought provoking. God has not left us to wander about in darkness, but has called us to walk in the light of His Word, daily fulfilling His will.



I'm really surprised more folks don't know about his book.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 27, 2015)

I highly recommend Kevin DeYoung's book "Just Do Something."


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 27, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> I found this book to be very good. Steps for Guidance in the Journey of Life (9781870855662)



I recall that Dr. Masters has critiqued the perspective provided in the books some have recommended in this thread by Garry Friesen and Kevin DeYoung. There is a summary of the point of difference in this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/Peter-masters-christian-guidance-49404/.

I would be interested to learn of any good online treatments of the two perspectives. I would also be interested in any analyses of what historical support either view, or both, might find in First and Second Reformation literature.

Added: The first chapter of the book by Peter Masters is available here and includes some interaction with Friesen's work: http://www.metropolitantabernacle.o...-of-Life-God-guides/Sword-and-Trowel-Magazine


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned this: 
http://www.amazon.ca/Discovering-Go...=8-1&keywords=discovering+god's+will+ferguson


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 28, 2015)

Adams, The Christian's Guide to Guidance (along with What to Do on Thursday)


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Mar 29, 2015)

John Flavel, _The Mystery of Providence_.

As Rom wisely pointed out, after the Holy Scriptures, the WLC is a great work. You might find QAs 43, 55, and 90–99 especially helpful.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 29, 2015)

If you want to examine a heretical view of the issue, try Surprised by the Voice of God by Jack Deere.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 29, 2015)

AustinW said:


> Added: The first chapter of the book by Peter Masters is available here and includes some interaction with Friesen's work: http://www.metropolitantabernacle.or...rowel-Magazine



Thanks for linking this!


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 29, 2015)

I would recommend a sermon series by Chuck Vuolu on sermonaudio


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2015)

Leslie said:


> If you want to examine a heretical view of the issue, try Surprised by the Voice of God by Jack Deere.



That's not actually Deere's thesis. Deere is advancing the claim of continuing prophecy. A contentious claim, no doubt, but somewhat distinct from the question "What does God want me to do in situation _x_? As a closet continuationist myself, I admit I am bothered by some of Deere's suggestions.

On a broader front, I recommend _Finding the Will of God: A Pagan Notion_


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 30, 2015)

kainos01 said:


> Thanks for linking this!



No problem. I later discovered that chapter two is also available, which describes the six steps he recommends for making significant life decisions.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2015)

Jim Elliff's little book Led by the Spirit may be of interest. You can find reviews here and here.


----------

